# Thyroid disease and breathing/speaking



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

i have been thinking about so many things lately..... Breathing. I'm in good shape. workout, get out a lot & play and my lungs should be in pretty good shape. But it seems that when i talk or read out loud, i have trouble getting through the thoughts. it is hard to swallow these days and there is a lot of pressure where the goiter is, but does my graves and goiter have something to do with me not being able to get through a sentence most days?


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

miltomeal said:


> i have been thinking about so many things lately..... Breathing. I'm in good shape. workout, get out a lot & play and my lungs should be in pretty good shape. But it seems that when i talk or read out loud, i have trouble getting through the thoughts. it is hard to swallow these days and there is a lot of pressure where the goiter is, but does my graves and goiter have something to do with me not being able to get through a sentence most days?


I had a TT due to pressure on my windpipe from my goitre that was getting larger by the month. I did have trouble getting through a sentence and problems breathing a feeling of constant pressure. I also had a strange quivering of my voice some times and trapped mucus in my throat.


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Your symptoms are a lot like mine. 
what does TT stand for? my thought is removal of the thyroid. Titian1, did this help? 
I had RAI two weeks ago and am hoping the size of my goiter decreases to relieve this pressure. This may be a direction to go if the RAI doesn't help all this...


----------



## titian1 (May 12, 2011)

miltomeal said:


> Your symptoms are a lot like mine.
> what does TT stand for? my thought is removal of the thyroid. Titian1, did this help?
> I had RAI two weeks ago and am hoping the size of my goiter decreases to relieve this pressure. This may be a direction to go if the RAI doesn't help all this...


Hi miltomeal,
Yes I had my thyroid totally removed nearly 5 weeks ago so I'm still recovering really. It was thought that Radioactive Iodine wouldn't have relieved anything in my case as things were growing pretty quickly. Total removal has helped immediately for me as all the pressure has gone (they did find a tumor they hadn't seen on scans that was 15cm) completely. I am happy that I have had it removed but I'm just trying to get used to the medications now.
Hopefully you will have a positive time wit RAI.


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Miltomeal,
If you are going to consider a total thyroidectomy, you need to start discussing this with your Doctor. My Endo told me that once you have RAI to kill the thyroid, you probably won't be able to have a total thyroidectomy. The RAI kills your thyroid and turns into a mess (basically) and most surgeons won't touch it. I had a TT on 31 December 2010 for Graves and toxic multinodular goiter. Turned out to be Papillary and Follicular variant of papillary carcinoma.
Good luck and God Bless


----------

